# The Dream Room



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2012)

so i downloaded a floor plan program, and decided to design a dream grow room for myself

...check it out


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2012)

as promised, my DIY mobile aeroponics system, build 2 of them, put em on wheels so i dont have to transplant from veg to flower


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 28, 2012)

nice floorplan certainly! I'd probably put the mother light somewhere away from the door so it doesn't get disturbed by people entering, you never know what lurks on your clothes/skin if you don't clean off before you enter your room!

But... you've essentially got 5 lights... 4x 1kw and 1 600w... for well over 300 square feet worth of space that needs to be lit for growth. The way you've got this set up works out to less than 1300 lumens per square foot, not enough for veg or flower.

Your drying room is larger than your electrical room? The space you've got laid out could fit like 3 people in there to help trim. How much bud are you planning to get out of essentially 2 1kw lamps sustaining growth at all times? You've got what appears to be absolutely no ventilation in what's going to be the HOTTEST part of the room in the electrical room.

How did you come up with this being a dream room? I mean sure it's got a lot of space and equipment planned, but you definitely overlooked a couple things. The space you're using for growth is enormous compared to the amount of that actual space is going to be occupied by plants hypothetically.

It seems like you kinda planned more for what you want to put in it, rather than planning for the space you designed. I'd add at least 4x more 1kw lights to each slide (flower and veg) ventilate that electrical room because with the(already planned) 5 ballasts a water heater, timers, etc... it's going to get well over 100 degrees. Also think about sectioning the areas off rather than having big open areas for light to just get wasted.

I like the idea though, the space is well thought out and designed to accommodate ample growth and expansion. Just remember your square footage is gonna determine how much light you really need to have to sustain growth.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2012)

Run before walking. I luv it. You have money set aside for this? Yes? Cause it will be 5 months before anything is ready give or take. So for set-up and 5 months of overhead, your gonna be into it for 10k easy.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 28, 2012)

Bear in mind this was mentioned as a dream room and not something he intends to carry out, atleast not right now - when time and money permit. Excellent advice Pbro, +rep. He could also use the current set up and build walls around the grow space with mylar, could he not?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> nice floorplan certainly! I'd probably put the mother light somewhere away from the door so it doesn't get disturbed by people entering, you never know what lurks on your clothes/skin if you don't clean off before you enter your room!
> 
> But... you've essentially got 5 lights... 4x 1kw and 1 600w... for well over 300 square feet worth of space that needs to be lit for growth. The way you've got this set up works out to less than 1300 lumens per square foot, not enough for veg or flower.
> 
> ...


 
ventilation, and ducting wasn't included in the drawing. i didnt wanna spend the 70$ for the full floor plan program. this is free trial type deal, where ur limited to the amount of objects your allowed to use in each project. if you look at my DIY aeroponics system i drew. its only about 8ftX6ft. so that 8x6 area is the growing area. i didnt design this for maximum output. i would be focusing on quality not quantity. so i think 2 1000W lights for veg and 2 more for flower would be more then enough light with a growing area of 8x6

the DIY aero system wasn't even fully drawn out b/c of the programs limitations, i simply showed a basic layout

the thought process behind the design was to keep everything streamline. mobile cloning station, so transplanting is easy. identical veg & flower mobile aero systems. so when a crop has been harvested, and placed into a drying room. i can simply move the mobile veg aero system into the flower room. clean out the flower aero system, move it into the veg room, and place new clones

though i have done some more research on roughly how much you can yeild per plant for its relative height. based on how many plants i'll be harvesting at a time, the drying room is a bit excessive for what i have designed. all the while i was designing this, i felt as if i needed more room for the electrical room anyway

...i'll make some revisions a re-post


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Run before walking. I luv it. You have money set aside for this? Yes? Cause it will be 5 months before anything is ready give or take. So for set-up and 5 months of overhead, your gonna be into it for 10k easy.


 
the entire "plan" from start to finish will be far more then 10K...i live in a state where we have very strict laws about this kind of thing. i've doing contruction most of my life. my father was a mason, and i worked with him for years. the plan would go like this...

stage 1: exterior stucture

the entire grow room would be built underground off the back of my house. i would rent a CAT for a week. cut a 4x4 hole in the floor in the back of my house(laundry room) into the crawspace. knock out the block the size of the entrance off the back of the house. dig the hole 16ft deep, 40ft wide, and 35ft back + the 4x4 area where the enrtance will go. poor the concrete footings, and build the exterior walls out of 8" concrete block. poor the concrete floor. use 3" pvc tubes strategically placed in the floor to use as drains for excess water, and cleaning grow areas. seal the entire interior of the structure with a masonry waterproofer. add the roof, and fill in the hole. total time spent on this part of the project would be roughly 3-4 months, if i do it alone. with 9ft ceilings, the top of the structure will be roughly 6-7 feet below ground level. to further hide the structure i would build a large back deck to cover the area 

stage 2: interior

put in a hatch to the entrance that is flush with the floor in the laundry room, so i can hide it by simply covering it with a throw rug, or something of that nature. put in a ladder down to floor level, where the door will be. construct the interior walls(frames only), and begin to run my electrical, ventilation, and plumbing(got a buddy i supply with "medication" that is an electrician). as far as plumbing and ventilation goes, i'm well equipt to do that myself. then finish with sheet rock, and flat white waterproofed paint. build the mobile aero cloning unit. build the veg & flower mobile areo systems. furnish the rooms with everything i need. 

stage 3:

get my mutha fkin grow on, and obviously post pics on here so eveveryone can enjoy my cannatopia


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 28, 2012)

construction of the aero system:

root housing: (6) 6ft 6"x6" vinyl fence posts 
water lines: (X") pvc tubing & connectors
drip lines: 1/4" drip line tubing & 360 degree sprayers
reservoir: (X) gal tote
brackets to hold the housing and water lines in place
...i'll build the tilt table frame out of 2x4's and use those swivel wheels like you see on catering carts(maybe some wheels a little more heavyduty, due to the weight of the reservoir when its full)

net pots
2 water pumps: 1 for nutrient allocation, 1 for changing the reservoir
digital combo control monitor: ph,ppm,temp(all that good stuff)
air pump
air stones
mount a surge protector on the frame so i can just unplug the whole system, move it and plug it back in

...from the looks of how much a system like this would cost prebuilt, i think i can save a ton of money doing it myself...and to be honest i've always been the DIY type guy anyway, its extremely rewarding for me to build something then just buy it

what do u think $3000 online for a system like this?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2012)

Good lord man. This is gonna be your first grow?? You need to slow way down. You dont have any idea how much work that will be to maintain something of that magnitude and keep everything healthy. Ton of effort and their will be some issues, always is. Start out with something on a smaller scale and work your way up after you have actually took some ladies thru a harvest and kept them healthy the whole cycle. This sport is something that takes a ton of practice.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

I really loved the layouts, just wish the thumbnails were larger so they could be viewed easier.

But I'm with the revered Nouvellechef about starting smaller.  Kinda like learning scuba diving - learn how to swim first and it will be much easier when you dive (smile).

Your plans are very cool though and I do that all the time too.  Just love laying out fantastic grow installs and plotting what I'd do with XX' by XX' areas.  But learn to swim before you design the tank refilling station and dive boat.  Some things won't grow apparent to you until you work with them, then you'll be able to design your own remedies to match.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

:fly:














:fly:​








_


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 28, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> construction of the aero system:
> 
> root housing: (6) 6ft 6"x6" vinyl fence posts
> water lines: (X") pvc tubing & connectors
> ...



I think you're underestimating the costs quite substantially. While you may be able to save tremendous amounts of money buying used or online, Even if you manage to find some *bargain basement prices*, your 4 1kw lamps with ballasts bulbs and shades are going to cost you close to $1500 (and remember those 4 lamps are inadequate for sustaining growth in the spaces you've got laid out without a proper enclosure to ensure light does not escape and waste around the room)

Then you get to think about how much each one of these lights is going to cost you to run, along with the rest of the electrical equipment you want to have running. Just for example, for me to run 2x 1kw lamps, without anything else running it's approx $56 per month. With fans, aeration, heat/cool, humidifiers, I look at about $80 a month to effectively keep my veg room alone running. This is ONE half of a 2 room set up that is still incomplete. Once you have the flowering room running, in order to stay efficient you're gonna keep both running simultaneously so production stays consistent. It takes about 1.65x the lumens required for veg, to sustain flowering properly. So add another at least 3x 1kw lights to the already 2 running for veg, then for just lighting veg and flower rooms my monthly cost goes up to about $136 (just for light)


I think if you're gonna start discussing something you're ACTUALLY planning on building and looking for advice on, start a new topic. I'm not sure if you're hoping to still use the space you've laid out or what space/dimensions you're gonna plan for in what you're actually doing.


If this is your very first attempt at growing, and you spend $3000 you're almost guaranteed to be disappointed with your initial investment. You sound like you're a capable handyman, so set up a small space first. Maybe like 10-12sf with a 400/600watt light and test your hand at what you're doing before diving in head first. Spend $300 before you spend $3000


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 28, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> *ventilation, and ducting wasn't included in the drawing*.  i didnt design this for maximum output. i would be focusing on quality not quantity. so i think 2 1000W lights for veg and 2 more for flower would be more then enough light with a growing area of 8x6




I assumed based on the drawing since you added carbon filters in certain areas you had planned for some sort of ventilation.

Also, 2x 1kw lamps is still not adequate enough for 48sf to sustain flowering. You're still coming in about 1000 lumens/sf short at 3958L/sf. In all honesty you'd be better off with 3x 600w. Less power consumption than 2x 1kw, more output than the 2x 1kw lights, and more light coverage than 2x 1kw lights.

If you're using 2 lamps for veg and 2 lamps for flower in the same 48sf space sectioned in half to separate the 2 stages, then yes, that's fine.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 29, 2012)

no im not attempting this room as my first grow room, this is all purely hypothetical atm, right now i got a small cfl dwc system in my bathroom going...this is basically what i my personal DREAM ROOM would be, if i had the 50k to build it start to finish

...by no means do i not appreciate all of the imput, most of you know way more then i do. im taking in all of the helpful advise and making changes to "the dream room" everyday, so thank you all


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 29, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> I think you're underestimating the costs quite substantially. While you may be able to save tremendous amounts of money buying used or online, Even if you manage to find some *bargain basement prices*, your 4 1kw lamps with ballasts bulbs and shades are going to cost you close to $1500 (and remember those 4 lamps are inadequate for sustaining growth in the spaces you've got laid out without a proper enclosure to ensure light does not escape and waste around the room)
> 
> Then you get to think about how much each one of these lights is going to cost you to run, along with the rest of the electrical equipment you want to have running. Just for example, for me to run 2x 1kw lamps, without anything else running it's approx $56 per month. With fans, aeration, heat/cool, humidifiers, I look at about $80 a month to effectively keep my veg room alone running. This is ONE half of a 2 room set up that is still incomplete. Once you have the flowering room running, in order to stay efficient you're gonna keep both running simultaneously so production stays consistent. It takes about 1.65x the lumens required for veg, to sustain flowering properly. So add another at least 3x 1kw lights to the already 2 running for veg, then for just lighting veg and flower rooms my monthly cost goes up to about $136 (just for light)
> 
> ...


 
nahh the lights weren't included in my price simply the aero system itself


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 29, 2012)

bigger pics you say?

edit: they didnt come out as big as planned. the problem is this free trial. if i start with a large model, copy/paste from the floor plan program i get watermark on the pic. so when i start small and stretch it, it becomes fuzzy :-(


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not explicitly talking about your dream room anymore though. Even for 48 square feet you're gonna need more light unless that 48 square feet is divided into 2 separate spaces. you're still gonna need like 4 lamps for the 48 sf space even if it's separated in 2.

In my opinion to go from a small dwc with cfl's in your bathroom to a full blown aeroponic setup like you're describing (the one you're actually thinking about doing, or is this still part of the dream room?? I'm so confused haha) is overly advantageous. Work your way there. Is it just a passion that you want to set up this aero system? why not just stick with the DWC you've got and amp up the size a bit and hone your skill some?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 29, 2012)

where can i find information on how big of an area different size lights can handle. i selected 2 1000w lights for veg and 2 1000w lights for flower based off what i read on hgtsupply's website.

from the website:
This 1,000 watt system is recommended for gardens anywhere between 6&#8217; x 6&#8217; to 10&#8217; x 10&#8217; (floor space).


so i figured 2 1000w would be more then enough...if they are wrong then i'm glad i found out now, and can make the changes


----------



## ishnish (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice looking layout dude.  :aok:
I imagine that the 'whole' space in the flower area isn't all going to be full of plants..  need room to move around while you upkeeping the operation.
might even be better to use 400 or 600's for veg then 1k's for flower.
you plan on getting a generator or wind turbine maybe?  your going to have one heck of a utility bill..
I'd estimate you'd have 3500 to 4000 kWh's for a 30-day cycle.
at $0.08 per kwh, that'd be over $300.00 added on your bill.
I too have a dream to grow underground with plenty of room to work with..   someday...

Well, happy growing in the meantime. :icon_smile:

EDIT:  3000 lumens per sq ft for veg; 5000 per sq ft flower.  these are minimums.
one 1k hps be around 150,000 lumens would fall a little short for flowering in a 6x6 area.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Apr 29, 2012)

*hey man..
all you have to do is take the sqft of the room your trying to light and divide it by the number of lumens your bulb puts out...

i have a 3x3 tent... 3x3=9 sqft.. i run a 600w in there at 90-95,000 lumens...
so 90,000/9=10k lumens per sqft... 95,000/9=10,555 lumes per sqft..

your are looking for a MINUMUM of 5000 lumens per sqft for flower n 3000 lumens per sqft for veg...

the web site is wrong lol...
6x6=36.
140k/36=3888 lumens per sqft.. that would veg i would want more.. but thats me.. wont cut it for flower though...
10x10=100
140k/100=1400 lumes per sqft.. way way way off...

hope this helps man..
LH*


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 29, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *hey man..*
> *all you have to do is take the sqft of the room your trying to light and divide it by the number of lumens your bulb puts out...*
> 
> *i have a 3x3 tent... 3x3=9 sqft.. i run a 600w in there at 90-95,000 lumens...*
> ...


 
yes it helps a great deal thankyou


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 29, 2012)

ishnish said:
			
		

> EDIT:  3000 lumens per sq ft for veg; 5000 per sq ft flower.  these are minimums.
> one 1k hps be around 150,000 lumens would fall a little short for flowering in a 6x6 area.



I don't think this is wholly accurate, looking at the bulbs initial lumen output for a 1kw MH is about 110,000 lumens, and mean lumen output is about 95,000.

and an HPS is around 120,000 lumens initial and 105,000 mean output.

Although it really depends on your bulbs, you're gonna be looking at around 100k lumen output from either bulb on a regular basis after they're put into use for a while.

Also for 4 1kw lamps running 24/7 for 30 days it works out to only $230.40 at $0.08/kwh.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 29, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> I don't think this is wholly accurate...
> 
> Although it really depends on your bulbs, you're gonna be looking at around 100k lumen output from either bulb on a regular basis after they're put into use for a while.
> 
> Also for 4 1kw lamps running 24/7 for 30 days it works out to only $230.40 at $0.08/kwh.



True, really depends on the bulb.  I was just throwing 150k lumens out there cuz i've heard it somewhere before.

and my kWh estimate was including all electrical gadgets for the dream room. (pumps, fans, etc..)
With my little grow my lights are about half the total kWh that are actually used for growing.  especially because the fans are on 24/7..


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah, Ok. I think he's talking about using 4 lights for real though in a 48 square foot room now though. Not the 4 that were shown in the dream room design.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 29, 2012)

ur confusing him with the lumen mumbo jumbo.....

bro.....1000w for every 4x4 or 5x5....simple.....any larger than a 5x5 and it wont be efficient enough IMO!


----------



## getnasty (Apr 29, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> ur confusing him with the lumen mumbo jumbo.....
> 
> bro.....1000w for every 4x4 or 5x5....simple.....any larger than a 5x5 and it wont be efficient enough IMO!


The "lumen mumbo jumbo" is a vitally important piece of mumbo jumbo in the growing process. Go try growing marijuana with 3000 lumens per square foot during flowering and tell me how successful you were at your yields. My guess would be not very good at all. Be it doing the math yourself, or having other people do the work for you, you need to have adequate lighting. In my opinion, lighting and how it works is one thing every grower should know everything they can comprehend. There isn't really much room for confusion. Granted, some people just do what theyre told to do, and don't give much care as to why theyre supposed to be doing that.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 30, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> ur confusing him with the lumen mumbo jumbo.....
> 
> bro.....1000w for every 4x4 or 5x5....simple.....any larger than a 5x5 and it wont be efficient enough IMO!


 
nahh the formulas arent confusing, just didnt have them at my disposal, now i do and i can put them to good use


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 30, 2012)

just for fun i went on hgtsupply, and filled a shopping cart with everything i think i would need for the dream room(spared no expense)

bought enough of everything so that if stuff breaks i have replacments, and bought enough replacements so that i could keep the room running for like 5 years

Subtotal: $17,814.35 
Shipping: $1,790.66 UPS 
Tax: $0.00 
Total:  $19,605.01 

lol

...i'll update with an estimate of how much it would cost to construct the room, and all the aero systems


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

jesus.... $19,605.... What all did you add? I went to HTG and 8x 1kw full packages was like $3000. Haha you should post a list of equipment with the total haha let's see what the breakdown is!


----------



## ishnish (May 1, 2012)

That's deep.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 1, 2012)

remember this is my dream room, i will spare no expense 

i only posted the big stuff, it literally took me about 2 1/2 - 3 hours to go through everything and pick out what i needed...when u have more then 30 items in ur shopping cart on HTG, it takes FOREVER to load the shopping cart page everytime u click on "add to cart"

1 PURE 200 Reverse Osmosis / Deionizer Syster    $349.95

2 GrowBright 4 Foot 6 Lamp High Output T5 With Choice of Bulbs
- 6 Grow (6400K) Spectrum Bulbs - Spare
- Standard Warranty
- Steel Wheel Reflector Hangers
- 6 Grow (6400K) Spectrum Bulbs
- Single Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120v     $539.80 

5 Digital Greenhouse Dimmable 1000 watt Grow Light
- Single Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120 Volt
- Steel Wheel Reflector Hanger
- SunMaster 1000w MH Neutral Deluxe Bulb
- Standard Warranty
- Big Daddy 3x3 Reflector
- 120v
- SunMaster 1000w MH Neutral Deluxe Bulb     $2,894.75 

4 Digital Greenhouse Dimmable 1000 watt Grow Light
- Single Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120 Volt
- Steel Wheel Reflector Hanger
- GrowBright 1000w HPS Bulb
- Standard Warranty
- Big Daddy 3x3 Reflector
- 120v
- GrowBright 1000w HPS Bulb     $2,211.80 

2 Active Aqua Chiller, refrigeration unit 1/10 HP     $759.90 

4 Connoisseur Hobbyist Kit     $1,887.80 

1 GrowBright 4" Inline Fan & Carbon Filter Combo
- 25 Feet of Durable Silver Ducting
- GrowBright Fan Speed Controller
- 1/8" Rope Ratchets - 75lb Max
- 4" Duct Muffler
- Standard Fan Warranty
- Single Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120v    $230.80 

1 GrowBright 8" Inline Fan & Charcoal Filter Combo
- 25 Feet of Durable Silver Ducting
- GrowBright Fan Speed Controller
- 1/8" Rope Ratchets - 75lb Max
- 8" Duct Muffler
- Standard Fan Warranty
- Single Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120v    $395.80 

2 Trimeter by Nutradip
- General Hydro 8oz Calibration Set
- Sunleaves 1000 PPM Calibration Solution - 3oz    $511.80 

Subtotal: $9,782.40 
Shipping: $0.00  
Tax: $0.00 
Total:  $9,782.40


----------



## CountryBoy (May 1, 2012)

I am just a CountryBoy, but I think I could build your Dream Room cheaper and one you would be proud to use. I know I can beat HTG price's and maybe adjust some of your purchases to come up with a cheaper room that You would be proud to use. Remember cost does not always represent quality or efficiency. I believe you can build this room way cheaper by doing a lot of price comparison's with these products. I used to order thru Mail order catalogs from Cali.  After checking Amazon and Ebay I found that Ebay had the most competitive prices overall.

P.S. If you do not have room that fits Your Dream You will have to build it as well and I did not see any material for that part of the room.

Good Luck, I hope everything works out for You


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 1, 2012)

120$ per yard of concrete

footing = aprox. 7 yrds. = 840$ + 60$ (delivery charge) = 900$
concrete floor = aprox. 9.5 yrds. = $1140 + $60 (deliver charge) = 1200$

1.50$ per block
total block = 1240 block = $1860 + $80 (deliver charge) = $1920
masonry sand = 5 tons, $35 per ton = 175$ 
bags of "type s" mortar = 35 bags, at 17$ per bag = $595

CAT rental quote = 1600$ for a week rental

total cost to dig the hole, poor footing, build exterior walls = $6390 (thank god i dont have to pay for labor, cause i know how to do all this myself)

still need quotes on roof, interior walls, doors, electrical, plumbing, and all the materials for aero systems...fun times this gonna end up like $50,000


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2012)

For a 5000w set up, 50k is down right crazy bro. All that stuff and no CO2? Even crazier. 
Hope it all works out.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 3, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> For a 5000w set up, 50k is down right crazy bro. All that stuff and no CO2? Even crazier.
> Hope it all works out.


 
nahh co2 generator and co2 controller were in with those major items i posted but apparently i forgot to copy and paste them

- HydroGen Pro Water Cooled Co2 Generator
- HydroGen Co2 Monitor

they were included in the price


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Friend of mine set up a 8x10 with 4 600s and 2 1000s with a mini split and co2. A real professional 240v fully automated garden...cost was ~7,000$; room, lights, nutes and all.

50k$ :giggle:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 3, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Friend of mine set up a 8x10 with 4 600s and 2 1000s with a mini split and co2. A real professional 240v fully automated garden...cost was ~7,000$; room, lights, nutes and all.
> 
> 50k$ :giggle:


 
lol no 1 is even paying attention to the thread, did he build a underground 30x25 room off the back of his house?...yes i realize im not utilizing all of the space to its fullest, and yes i could have not bought all of the top of the line expensive equipment..but then again that wouldn't make it a "dream room" now would it

i love all you guys, and all of your helpful input. but this isnt supposed to be a super serious, on a super tight budget thread. im well aware that i could get just as much out of ALOt less


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2012)

I just built a 25x25 20 light room with CO2 and a 5 ton AC with a Santa Fe Dual Max dry Dehumidifier for under 30k. Top of the line everything.
Overhead is HUGE, keeping overhead under control is KEY to success with bigger gardens, trust me.
Water cooled Genny is not worth it at all. If heat from a genny is a concern, you don't have the correct cooling to begin with.
I understand your dreamin', but it is turning into a nightmare from where I sit.


----------



## ishnish (May 3, 2012)

I for one, like the idea of someone having a dream and making the effort to see it come to fruition.  $50k is way out of my league, but hey, it aint my money.
Best of luck to shortbus.  I'll be waiting to see the final results of this endeavor in the grow journals section.  :watchplant:
heck, if I had 50k right now, that'd just get me out of dept. :rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> lol no 1 is even paying attention to the thread, did he build a underground 30x25 room off the back of his house?...yes i realize im not utilizing all of the space to its fullest, and yes i could have not bought all of the top of the line expensive equipment..but then again that wouldn't make it a "dream room" now would it
> 
> i love all you guys, and all of your helpful input. but this isnt supposed to be a super serious, on a super tight budget thread. im well aware that i could get just as much out of ALOt less


i am sorry...my post sounded derogatory 

I love the dreaming man its what makes people strive for better! Im not knocking this at all so im sorry if it sounded that way. I cant wait to see it all come together.:headbang:


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2012)

I allways have to be the realist man. I DO wish you the best of luck for sure. I have seen many failed dreams over the last few years and just want to save you a headache.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 4, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I allways have to be the realist man. I DO wish you the best of luck for sure. I have seen many failed dreams over the last few years and just want to save you a headache.



:yeahthat:

I think what we're all getting at, is while it's an awesome idea to dream up an ideal grow room, there's just things missing that would hamper you from doing this effectively, were you to actually carry out the plan.

Having enough space is one thing, but managing it properly is another.
Although with 9x HID lights now you're more suited for the space you had laid out!

I don't think anyone wants to discourage you, we all just (imo) wanna see something like this actually happen to be honest, and we want to help save you money, and produce the best smoke possible with our input.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

For $19,605.01 my dream room would have Kate Upton in it all the time and she could bend over and...

water & xplant my plants for me  (my back ain't like it used to be...) 

:rofl:


----------

